# North Korea Suicide Bombers



## Mr.Neville (30 Jul 2013)

Good day all, I don't post much on here but I saw this link this morning and thought it was pretty interesting. I don't think anyone else has posted this yet. Apparently this video is from the DPRK's annual military propaganda parade to celebrate the ending of the Korean War.

 Now apparently they showed off these soldiers with what seems to be backpacks with radiation symbols on the front. Now my bet is either this video is fake, or the devices on their chests are just full of sand and they are trying to scare the rest of the world. Personally I do not think the DPRK has the ability to manufacture a large number of nuclear devices, and I doubt their effectiveness if they could. 

Video Link:  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d07_1375163037   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZHpasMdBP8&feature=youtu.be

PS. Sorry if this has been posted about already, I looked but did not see anything, and the earliest results from this video were 12 hours ago


----------



## cupper (30 Jul 2013)

The question that needs to be asked is just exactly who came up with the idea that these are so-called suicide bombers from simply seeing soldiers wearing backpacks with radiological symbols on them.

Could this be something somewhat less sinister such as troops carrying CBN kit? Or specialized troops who are responsible for nuclear clean-up, civil defense, or the actual troops that make up a nuclear weapons arm?


----------



## Mr.Neville (30 Jul 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> The question that needs to be asked is just exactly who came up with the idea that these are so-called suicide bombers from simply seeing soldiers wearing backpacks with radiological symbols on them.
> 
> Could this be something somewhat less sinister such as troops carrying CBN kit? Or specialized troops who are responsible for nuclear clean-up, civil defense, or the actual troops that make up a nuclear weapons arm?



Good point, that makes sense as well, I think generally people just like to jump to conclusions when they see things about North Korea like this because they seem so unpredictable and unstable. I personally do not think they are "Nuclear Suicide Bombers" as the titles portray, more so just an interesting conversation piece. It would be interesting to have someone translate what the news anchorman was saying. Any Korean speakers on the forum?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2013)

A tiny radioactive pellet buried in your prostate will set off the border sensors. 

Getting in, or around, the continent with a load of dirty nuclear material, in a backpack, seems a tad far fetched. You'd be ringing bells everywhere you went.

Not to mention, these guys would likely be fried by the time they got where they were going..................if they made it there at all.


----------



## GR66 (30 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> A tiny radioactive pellet buried in your prostate will set off the border sensors.
> 
> Getting in, or around, the continent with a load of dirty nuclear material, in a backpack, seems a tad far fetched. You'd be ringing bells everywhere you went.
> 
> Not to mention, these guys would likely be fried by the time they got where they were going..................if they made it there at all.



Or they just lie in a spider-hole as (counter) attacking South Korean/US forces cross the frontier and set them off as the armoured columns pass by...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2013)

GR66 said:
			
		

> Or they just lie in a spider-hole as (counter) attacking South Korean/US forces cross the frontier and set them off as the armoured columns pass by...



Yup, that's what they want to do.

Contaminate their own country with dirty nukes.


----------



## GR66 (30 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup, that's what they want to do.
> 
> Contaminate their own country with dirty nukes.



We're arguing about the sanity of nuclear suicide bombers?    ;D


----------



## MikeL (30 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Getting in, or around, the continent with a load of dirty nuclear material, in a backpack, seems a tad far fetched. You'd be ringing bells everywhere you went.



Clearly you've never seen "The Peacemaker"  apparently all you have to do is enter the country as a diplomat and that will allow you to bypass all security measures  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2013)

GR66 said:
			
		

> We're arguing about the sanity of nuclear suicide bombers?    ;D



........but they are not radicals or terrorists. They are soldiers of their government, who would act under orders.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Clearly you've never seen "The Peacemaker"  apparently all you have to do is enter the country as a diplomat and that will allow you to bypass all security measures  ;D



.........and we all know Hollywood only makes factual movies :nod:


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jul 2013)

I dunno, The Hurt Locker was pretty real...pew, pew, pew, kabooooom!


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jul 2013)

The sad thing is, civvies see the Hurt Locker, see its awards, and assume there is an element of truth to it....


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> .... It would be interesting to have someone translate what the news anchorman was saying. Any Korean speakers on the forum?


Or Chinese speakers, since the video appears to come from SZTV in Shenzen, China.


----------



## Mr.Neville (31 Jul 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or Chinese speakers, since the video appears to come from SZTV in Shenzen, China.



I see, either way, I want to know what they are saying, I can't distinguish any Asian languages from each other. 

More highlights from the parade in case anyone else is interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwEkaGYBdHs

Man I wish we had parades like this, everyone looks like they are having so much fun! :sarcasm:


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Jul 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or Chinese speakers, since the video appears to come from SZTV in Shenzen, China.



It is, indeed, from CCTV 7. The Chinese (military) commentator says that these are supposed to be _suicide bombers_; their chest packs have enough explosives and radioactive materiel to make a "dirty bomb." He says they are "imitating" similar American and Russian units, and he suggests, without specific reference, that the Americans have used such a device.


Edit: typo/capitalization


----------



## tomydoom (31 Jul 2013)

Now the obvious question is, would a real suicide bomber, identify himself so plainly as such with the radiation symbol on his pack? Or is wouldn't such a person try to blend in with everyone else to make successful deployment more likely?  It would seem to be a publicity stunt and nothing more.


----------



## Mr.Neville (31 Jul 2013)

tomydoom said:
			
		

> Now the obvious question is, would a real suicide bomber, identify himself so plainly as such with the radiation symbol on his pack? Or is wouldn't such a person try to blend in with everyone else to make successful deployment more likely?  It would seem to be a publicity stunt and nothing more.



Most likely, the DPRK really likes their propaganda and scare tactics. 

Thanks for the translation E.R. Cambell, again, it could just be propaganda. Tomydoom has a good point, but I think this is just another case of Little Man Syndrome, Kim Jong-un trying to scare the big bad west into thinking he has nuclear devices.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2013)

The North do not have the technology for man deployable nuclear weapons.If they did it would damage the regime forces as much as anyone.I suspect IED vests and VBIED's would be used to slow down any advance by the UNC side.


----------

